# Just bought property, looking for feedback



## jackoftrades (Apr 11, 2019)

Yes hello.

I will make a post on each of the questions I'm about to ask in the appropriate section, but I want to ensure I have enough information to get started. I recently bought 12 acres and a house. I have about 3 right now I can care for and the only tools I have available are currently are shears, some rakes, shovels, and a push mower. ( I have an electric weed eater, but it's barely worth a darn). If you only want or can address one question I would definitely appreciate any thoughts or assistance.

Please see the map I've drawn below. A drainage ditch runs through it, but there is also a ditch that doesn't have a clear reason to have been dug. You can see where they were connected, but it does not appear to be complete and I'm not sure why it's there.



Presently I face the current issues:

*1. LAND DRAINAGE: *
About 3 acres on the lower back end of my property do not drain very well. There is a drainage ditch that runs through my property, that is presently not draining well. I called the city and I'm on a list to have it dug out now, but it will be a while. I suspect that even when the ditch is back to clear, it may not drain properly due to the presence of a lot of palmettos and the not draining land MIGHT be just higher than the ditch. What kind of information would you recommend I acquire before you could make a decision or before I can plan for better drainage? I have a transit if the information needs to be precise, or I can take pictures and video. I have been exploring building a pond to this end, french drains, swoles. I'm open to anything and not afraid of labor, but I intend to reduce the amount necessary due to limited time available as I am able.

*2. UNEVEN YARD*. 
I have a bunch of uneven spots in my yard from a bobcat rolling around clearing the area before I purchased it. I have heard it suggested that dragging a weight (Like a huge piece of concrete weighted with an old railroad tie in front of it or something) behind a tractor will help even a lot of these bumps out and clear some of the holes. I expect I may need to move a bit of dirt too, but I would really like to even out my lawn generally. Are there any recommended ways to accomplish this that may reduce time or labor? If you need more information let me know.

*3. CUTTING DOWN TREES FOR LUMBER/PASTURE*
I want to cut down a few of the trees on my land for lumber and clearing for a pasture. I have a lot of oak and some pine. I don't mind cutting a few pine down, but I would prefer to preserve the oaks as I'm able. I'm considering purchasing a suitable chainsaw that I can cut the trees down with and use it with an Alaskan mill. I've found plans online for building a type of sled to use the saw with it to make it safer and easier to use. See this link for a commercial versionhttps://bit.ly/2FTiGxp. I intend to build a lumber barn prior to this so that I can dry the wood properly and use it in future projects.

*4. FENCING* 
I want to build a fence around the entire property. My intention is to use T posts and goat wire for the back and 9, using cut up old telephone poles as posts at the corners. I intend to keep a max 2 horses and maybe 5 goats that I'd like to keep in. I want a privacy fence for the back yard so I can keep to myself and have a nice private place to relax, I may use some of the wood I mill from my trees to do so and I'd like to fit them together so there are no cracks. Along the front and sides I'm considering welding my own steel fence together and attaching it in sections between bricks pillars (Or literal stone if I can find an inexpensive way to acquire a bunch). I'm open to something stronger or potentially cheaper so long as it's aesthetically pleasing. I'm happy willing and able to build all this stuff myself, but I want to be sure it will look nice. Does anyone have any recommendations in this regard?

*5. PRIVATE GARDEN*
I want to build a private pleasure garden in the fenced in area I intend to build. I want my back yard to be comfortable and pleasant. I'm looking for plants that aren't just pretty but smell good or keep bugs away. Is there anything I should take into account while planning the layout out the garden? I know a little bit regarding plants having done some farming when I was a kid and learning about flowers, vines, bushes and the like from my aunt. I'm open to interesting suggestions and information that might help me really get started.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I can't offer much advice but you've got a very labor intensive project ahead of you. You might want to think about buying a small farm tractor with PTO and some attachments. Best of luck to you.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I may be in a similar situation as I'm going to look at purchasing 10 acres today. I will.say with that much space take it easy and focus on accomplishing one thing at a time. First thing I would do is call a logging company to see how much to remove the trees


----------



## jackoftrades (Apr 11, 2019)

@Shindoman

I 100% agree and I intend to get a tractor ASAP. I know it's labor intensive and I'm not scared of that, but my time IS limited so I I'm doing everything I can to reduce the amount of labor required.

@CenlaLowell

I've cut down trees before and I don't realyl have that many on my land. Do you really think it'd be cheaper to have a logging company come in than doing it myself?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

jackoftrades said:


> @Shindoman
> 
> I 100% agree and I intend to get a tractor ASAP. I know it's labor intensive and I'm not scared of that, but my time IS limited so I I'm doing everything I can to reduce the amount of labor required.
> 
> ...


Can you remove the stumps?? If yes do it yourself. Do the trees look anything like this


This is the property I'm now looking at and theres no way I would try to remove any tree like this


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Caterpillar D3 bulldozer. Rent one for a week. Only way to go if you are trying to fix all that. Knock the trees over, cut them into firewood later.

Shape your drainage, cut in swales, level the areas you want to plant or build on. Cut in driveways, parking areas, shop area, garden plot, and maybe put in a pond for fishing, swimming and irrigation.

I have been working around yellow iron for 30+ years. Dozer. For sure.

If you are going to do this earthwork and property development alone, there is only one machine that will get it all done. And keep you out of the hospital. 
:thumbup:

You can thank me later. And with that D3 getting it done, you will...! :nod:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Here you go. They'll show you how to operate it.

Then you can go do the manly stuff.

https://www.catrentalstore.com/?_ga=2.258244874.1808523225.1562037500-1037456120.1562037500


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wexeGaV8Tcc


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Here's an old D4 doing what it does, cause it do:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kqOupqf4Fys


----------

